# Bulb sizes



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi All,

I just wanted to confirm the bulb sizes for our X-Trail. I've read through the older posts and come up with the following:

headlights - standard H4 
fog lights - H11?

I wanted to order from that powerbulbs site (http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/) but they list the fog light bulbs as H3. Can anyone confirm?

I was interested in getting the Osram Silver Star H4 or Philips Vision Plus H4 but is there an equivalent fog light bulb? Anyone have personal experience with any of these?

Your comments are appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I have changed mine*

The models that you indicated are correct.. I have ordered with spares from PowerBulbs and they are great!!! .. even changed my Altimas as well. They do not have H11's.... wish they did BUT I found mine on eBay from a seller in Vancouver.

You will love the SilverStars from Europe.. They are much brighter... just get an extra pair to keep on hand in case one burns out!

Stephen




16el said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to confirm the bulb sizes for our X-Trail. I've read through the older posts and come up with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*I have changed mine as well*



16el said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to confirm the bulb sizes for our X-Trail. I've read through the older posts and come up with the following:
> 
> ...


Hi 16el,

I have changed my head and parker lights to Philips BlueVision, they all come in one set. The headlights are H4 (55watt) type.

You can see the difference between standard H4 bulbs and the BlueVision ones in this thread:

http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail.fmainchat.t91|offset=20

Also, the Australian xtrail has the front fog lights in H3 (not H11), so I'm not sure if your are the same, but check the owners manual just to make sure.

I was and still am looking for French Yellow H3 light bulbs to replace the ones in the front fog lights, but I couldn't find any that will produce that true yellow light.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

H4 main & H11 fog here also.

I've ordered the Osram Sylverstars (thanks to Stephen Advise) & I got the opportunity to compare with a Real Xenon Audi, honestly Osram's are very close.

I've also ordered bulbs for my cars (Renault Scenic & Nissan Sentra) & I love 'em.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Converts!*

I will never go back and my Altima has them on as well! Manuel. how is the Maple Syrup!!!!... My linings are now completly burned out.. but I love the sauce you sent!!!! LOL

Stephen





manuelga said:


> H4 main & H11 fog here also.
> 
> I've ordered the Osram Sylverstars (thanks to Stephen Advise) & I got the opportunity to compare with a Real Xenon Audi, honestly Osram's are very close.
> 
> I've also ordered bulbs for my cars (Renault Scenic & Nissan Sentra) & I love 'em.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> I will never go back and my Altima has them on as well! Manuel. how is the Maple Syrup!!!!... My linings are now completly burned out.. but I love the sauce you sent!!!! LOL
> 
> Stephen


Ups, Sorry Stephen I didn't told you..... I need a large container of Maple Syrup Cans, everybody at home are nuts about it.  

I told you, take care about Chipotle, it's dangerous, if you want more, I guess I'll go to McAllen at the end of March, beggining of April.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11*

Hi everyone...

Ok... does anyone have a source for the H11 Fog Light Bulbs BUT at 4000 Degrees K temperature... I know PIAA makes them but they are about $70.00/pair U.S.... I am looking for other sources.. and SilverStars are not available in them.. yet. Does XD5 make them and where can I get them... Yes I have tried eBay... no luck..


The SilverStars are 4000k... and I want my Fogs the same.....

Thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11..*

Wow... not one response....


Ok here is what I found out doing research... and asking the questions to Sylvania and Philips...

Silverstars in H11 not yet...meaning... if they have enough demand... yada yada yada..

Philips! YES! just released in Europe H11 4100K Crystal Vision. Product # 12362 CV 12V 55W. 

I just wrote to PowerBulbs to see if they can get them... I also called Philips North America...They are coming between now and August to North America, DOT approved versions. The European ones are again stronger.

As soon as I hear anything and if PowerBulbs are getting them I will let you know.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11 Followup re Powerbulbs*

Hello,

Thanks for your email.

At present Philips CrystalVision is not available from Philips Europe, so we will not be carrying it.
Kind regards,

Dan Conboy
Customer Services
Power Bulbs Ltd



BUMMER!!!! LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Philps CrystalVision H11 4100k*

Here is the best deal so far...

Hi,
Thanks for your interests, as these items the profit margin is very marginal, if you order 10 and above, we can give less 10% off the listed price with free normal postal shipping, add $15 for courier service. I hope this helps, cheers ;p


Basically $55.00 U.S. / pair - 10% ... are any of your interested... I need 10 people...

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Osram / Sylvania H11*

Well the official word that I received from Sylvani today was basically not in production.. so it looks as if Philips will have a better H11 Replacement bulb. Also of interest was the Sylvania North American Customer Service Rep told me that I can get better ( Brighter) bulbs in Europe via the Internet.. Interesting that they would mention this. Of course...We knew that! POWERBULBS!!!


Stephen

P.S. - I am ordering the H11's for myself within the next few days (Philips)


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

My recommendation would be to avoid any coloured bulbs. I had a set of Eurolite (H4) that are coated with a blue tint. The tint was supposed to block out yellow light to produce a nice bright white light. While I really liked the white light from the bulbs, one of them burned out within a few months. The other bulb burned out in 6 months but when I went to replace it, the blue tint flaked off leaving blue flakes and chips inside my headlight enclosure.

The Silverstars look to have the same blue tint on them but I've never tried them so I don't know if they have the same problem. I currently use the high output bulbs from Sylvania, which have a clear lens. While the light is not as white as the Eurolite, I know they won't flake off when they burn out.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Silverstars*

Th Silverstars I own as well as the CrystaVision are the European Standard.. not North American. They do not fall into the category which I have also read about and thank you for bringing it up for everyone as well. The cheap or knock-off brands not PIAA, SilverStar, Nokya or Philps have these problems.

The difference in the European vs American is the brightness... the American ones are weaker and DOT Compliant... the European ones are well let's say standard and exceptable in Europe... But heck if I am stopped ... they look the same! LOL

I love them and glad that I replaced them

Stephen




stx said:


> My recommendation would be to avoid any coloured bulbs. I had a set of Eurolite (H4) that are coated with a blue tint. The tint was supposed to block out yellow light to produce a nice bright white light. While I really liked the white light from the bulbs, one of them burned out within a few months. The other bulb burned out in 6 months but when I went to replace it, the blue tint flaked off leaving blue flakes and chips inside my headlight enclosure.
> 
> The Silverstars look to have the same blue tint on them but I've never tried them so I don't know if they have the same problem. I currently use the high output bulbs from Sylvania, which have a clear lens. While the light is not as white as the Eurolite, I know they won't flake off when they burn out.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info SCHESBH. I would also like to match the light output of the headlights and foglights, but $55US for a pair of bulbs is a bit pricey. Hopefully a brighter H11 bulb is released in the NA market.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Tour www.danielsternlighting.com there's enough information about Blue Colored Bulbs & the advantages of Osrams Silverstars. (Tech/bulbs)

It's also a how to aim headlamps, I need to aim my Xty, cause both of them are too high.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11's new source*

Hi everyone hope that you had a happy holiday!

I just ordered 6 pairs of H11's made in Japan from a California Distributor. I saw them on eBay and they are 5000k. They listed as;


H11 GALAXY SUPER WHITE 5000K XENON HID HEADLIGHTS BULBS
180 DAYS WARRANTY! MADE IN JAPAN! BRAND NEW 55W

Marc and I have changed our Fog lamps from the stock to HD5 H11's also from Japan but they are 5800k... I have been searching for a source closer to match our Silverstars H4's from Europe which are 4000k. Philips has a new Crystal Vision at 4000k but not available here yet and way to expensive about $70 U.S./pair....sorry not worth it.

While the HD5's have been installed since August 2004 and are running on all the time they have yet to burn out! I hope that these will be the same and I will let you know.

The six pairs cost me $86.00 including Shipping and insurance to my U.S. address. Two Sets are for Marc, two for Roger and two for me. The seller sold to me because of my eBay rating and took my Credit Card on the phone. They do not accept International PayPal and I do not like the other options available to pay but you may. Here is the link... his prices are fantastic.. let's hope the bulbs are as well!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/H11-...ryZ36476QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Stephen


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Stephen,

I've ordered about dozens of pairs from different brand, make, countries, sellers... etc. All over ebay, but I found that most of these guys over exergerated on their bulbs.
The bulbs turn out dimmer than stock, and they just tinted the bulbs to make them blue/white. But i love the looks of it so i sacrifice the brightness.
I ordered a similar pair like this before which made from Japan, and 100W output, but honestly I dunno what is the different between 100W and 55W output... becuase the 100W I thought would be brighter turns out to be dimmer and burnt out so damn fast... After about 2-3 weeks they burnt out. I dont' bother ship it back because it ended up costing more for a replacement of the same crappy bulbs again.
The bottom line is, I think its best to order soemthing cheap on ebay because they turn out to be just the same.
I've tried HD5, Eurodezigns, some other japanese brand i can't even read, M-Tec, NGtec, PlasmaGlow, Hiper industries (japan), Nokya (most expensive i've paid so far, $45US each pair).
The best I found so far is PlasmaGlow, they are super super white and bright and not bad for pricing neither, but it is hard to find not sure why. They have 10 years warranty but you have to send it back with the receipts and i lost it, it burnt out after little more than 1 yr.

Lastly I found this guy sell the cheapest bulbs (no name), and they are just as bright (not as bright as plasmaglow). He's in Canada so you may save duty taxes too.
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZprike2005

Anyways just my thought.

Jimmy


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

The 55w-100w is like you said and vert debatable. I called and spoke with Osram re H11 and in ths SilverStar quality and temperature and they have no plans for the H11's being such a small market for now...but they said that this can change. I also spoke with Philips re the CrystalVisions that they have in Japan.. they are indicated that they will be carried in North America.. soon.. which is great news... at least a quality light bulb at 4000k!

As for the Japanese bulbs... some are lousy some are good but as Marc and I found out better that the stock Phillips H11's that came with the Canadian X-Trail, there is a big difference. I don't mind paying more for a bulb if they are good in quality and last.. the XD5's have but I do not like the temperature 5800k where these new ones are 5000k. They are about the same price we shall see if they are the same quality.

As for PIIA's or Nokia's, I have had many friends and have read several of the other forums (Honda, Mazda, Audi, etc) and the same conclusion, why spend the premium price for these bulbs if they only last three months!.. most people do not like these bulbs and find them overprices.... I have personal feelings like Marc why these bulbs are failing and this comes from my Photographic background.. when you replace any light even at home, use a cloth a paper towel, anything but do not replace the bulb with your hands!..don't touch it... the reason is that the oil from your skin is transferred to the thin layer of glass on teh bulb and strats to bake on the bulb as it gets hotter. One fingerprint can reduce the life of a bulb by half! so imagine many fingerprints on a bulb what that does!...


I can say that both Marc and I are happy with the results of the XD5's so far like I mentioned it has been 17 months of running on all the time and I have yet to replace one... so 25,000k and still going strong.. As for my SilverStars... I have already replace a set at 13 months...

The other thing people should know is that you should always replace bulbs in pairs! Why because if you replace one, your guarantee they other is going to burn out.. LOL....hehehe no seriously by replacing as a pair, a set you are getting the same light output and temperature making it even and safer for you and other drivers. If you replace one, each bulb will be different.

On that note...I am going to have breakfast! Thanks again and lets keep in touch re these bulbs... 

Stephen

P.S. the original guy I purchased my XD5's from is in Vancouver, he has no bulbs left for now.. as for customs... I rarely have a problem most items are part of FreeTrade... that is why I am in the U.S. weekly... the customs agents all know me.. and I rarely have problems.






wasabi4ever said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> I've ordered about dozens of pairs from different brand, make, countries, sellers... etc. All over ebay, but I found that most of these guys over exergerated on their bulbs.
> The bulbs turn out dimmer than stock, and they just tinted the bulbs to make them blue/white. But i love the looks of it so i sacrifice the brightness.
> ...


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi again,

You do travel the US often ? thats great, because I think there they have wider selection of products to choose from... also with the competition the prices are lower as well.
As for changing the bulbs, I never touch the bulbs, I always being so careful not to touch it. I also wear a pair of gloves to change the bulbs making sure I don't touch it by accident. Right when i take it out from the box, I put them in instantly to prevent it getting dust or dirt on it. I also allow the bulbs on the veh. to cool down first because removing them.
But not all bulbs are long lasting... I'm guessing I just have a lemon that time. It was just that one time that it actually burnt out at around 2-3 weeks, most other bulbs last longer than 1 yr.
As for the Nokya, I didn't mind the price as well if it perform well, but it didn't... it was colorful and all, but lack in brightness (I guess because the temperture was 8500k).

If i didn't ordered 6 pairs of the no name bulbs from the last guy (3 pairs of H4 and 3 pairs of H11) I would of order the silverstar, but i found out about the silverstar a bit too late.

Jimmy


----------

